# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Делаем свой монитор трехмерным! Драйвер от iZ3D (2010)

## Denis3410

*Название:* Делаем свой монитор трехмерным! драйвер от iZ3D
*Тип издания:* Лицензия
*Назначение:* графика
*Разработчик:* IZ3D
*Год:* 2010
*Платформа:* PC
*Версия:* 1.11b2
*Размер:* 13.8 mb
*Язык интерфейса:* Русский
*Таблетка:* не требуется

*Системные требования:* чем мощнее тем лучше.

*Инструкция по установке:* После установки запустить и в окне iZ3D Control Center выставить Stereo Output на Anaglyph. В следующем списке можно указать цвета стерео очков. Доп. информация: Если включена опция Enable Stereo by Hot-Key для включения нажать Num * Полный список комбинаций клавиш для точной настройки есть в Control Center . Стерео очки обязательны. Также возможно получится сделать их в домашних условиях


*Описание:* Для того чтоб сделать свой монитор трехмерным нужно всего навсего установить драйвер от iZ3D, после этого одев 3D очки вы сможете наслаждаться любимыми играми и фильмами в формате 3D. Описание: Для работы драйвера и получения эффекта 3D не требуется сам монитор от iZ3D. При должной настройке драйвера изображение создаваемое играми будет переведено в формат аналогичный тому который используется в кинотеатрах на сеансах 3D . 
Главной особенностью драйверов является включение и отключение режима 3D в любых играх в реальном времени и почувствовать 3D на мониторах не поддерживающих 3D — 120 МГц . 
Для режима анаглиф-(Anaglyph)требуются (Красно-синие-очки (Red-Cyan)
*Скачать:* http://depositfiles.com/files/3szvvqhwl  http://turbo.to/mzpnb7stv93v.html http://sibit.net/azz17gwts2u6.html

----------


## quick

Сталке невероятно играется с этим драйвером, особенно когда пробираешься сквозь траву

----------


## Sandrox_Fliker

Мда... а файла нема... Файл не найден. Возможно он был удален.:(

----------


## Dezire

А очки 3-д не нужны, случайно? :)

----------


## swimmerxxx

а на сколько это реальноИ кто проверялИ

----------


## swimmerxxx

откуда такая уверенность если не проверялИ

----------


## swimmerxxx

да но это для игр а я думал и для кино((

----------


## Dezire

> да но это для игр а я думал и для кино((


Так а для кино нельзя из-за этого? Какая ему разница(компу)

----------

